# CHALLENGER MT465B The good, bad, ugly



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What is the good, bad, and ugly about the Challenger MT465B. Would it have enough power to pull a 14' disk, or 7 shank corrugator?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's the intercooled version of my MF 5455 tier 2 I believe, 5 or 10 more hp in same tractor. I had a 12 ft IH disc, could pull it with a drag behind it as fast as you wanted except quite steep hills. I don't have ballast or cast rims. I'd expect you'd be fine w 14 ft.

I don't know what that other tool is. Heavy 8 ft offset is a good match for mine too.

The best models had the dyna 4 transmission, reverser and either ccls or the twin flow hydraulics, shiftable multi speed pto. The basic model can be as basic as sync shuttle and 8 speed manual box with a dual speed with open centre standard flow hydraulics. They need clutch switches and 3 point sensors occasionally, the parking brake is not durable. The 3 point is very strong, tight steering, nice cab, 40 km/hr fast road speed, good on fuel. Great machines.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

slowzuki said:


> It's the intercooled version of my MF 5455 tier 2 I believe, 5 or 10 more hp in same tractor. I had a 12 ft IH disc, could pull it with a drag behind it as fast as you wanted except quite steep hills. I don't have ballast or cast rims. I'd expect you'd be fine w 14 ft.
> 
> I don't know what that other tool is. Heavy 8 ft offset is a good match for mine too.
> 
> The best models had the dyna 4 transmission, reverser and either ccls or the twin flow hydraulics, shiftable multi speed pto. The basic model can be as basic as sync shuttle and 8 speed manual box with a dual speed with open centre standard flow hydraulics. They need clutch switches and 3 point sensors occasionally, the parking brake is not durable. The 3 point is very strong, tight steering, nice cab, 40 km/hr fast road speed, good on fuel. Great machines.


This would be a loader tractor for us, can the front end handle picking up big bales. Our bales average about 1200 pounds. The one I found is a two wheel drive.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No clue on the 2wd axle, you may need some cast/ fluid for traction if 2wd. The 4wd handles a loader well, would handle single 1200 lb bales no trouble. Handles double 5x4 silage bales ok.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Can tell you this, the b series put out 10 to 20 percent more hp then they were rated. It had to do with bringing them to North America and paying import taxes. Likely need duals to get enough traction for tillage.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Bigger B's have more power. The Perkins 1104T in 465B/MF5460 T2 doesn't have room to turn the screw up any more with the injection pump they have on them.

The Tier 3 ones have way more hp than the Tier 2's as they had boost feature when the PTO was on or over so many km per hour. Can see in the testing some of the quirks related to this with rated vs tested numbers.



carcajou said:


> Can tell you this, the b series put out 10 to 20 percent more hp then they were rated. It had to do with bringing them to North America and paying import taxes. Likely need duals to get enough traction for tillage.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This is what a corrugator looks like. Just seven shanks about 22" apart, makes a small trench about 6" deep.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Called about that tractor today. I was to late, it has sold already, so it is back to the drawing board.


----------

